

Creating stories that resonate - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/08/creating-storie.html

======
bdfh42
I posted this because it has something clear to say about marketing in general
- it's not just politics. Negative marketing usually fails for businesses for
precisely the reasons that are set out here - it takes very little for someone
to detect flaws in a negative message - and then you have lost.

